# Big Bad Black



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Just put this truck together. They just said warmer than average December, lets hope they are wrong.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome. Just plain awesome


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Now that's a plow truck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Now that's a salt truck! My money is on the pickup beside it, as it will simply dust that thing in plowing! It's big, terrible visibility, slow and 2wd... Nice salt truck tho


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

I like the color and setup! Awesome!!!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a beast!!
Is that a cement block in the back for weight I see. How much does that weigh?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! Nice looking truck!!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks! It is a beast. The main purpose of this truck is to plow a couple bigger lots and start spreading. It is nice to have a blade on the salt trucks due to any cleanup work that needs to be done (county truck humps) or the 3am surprise storm. The white square is a poly tank, holds 100 gallons of pre wet.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

I love blacked out trucks.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Id recommend tire cables, not necessarily chains. I just sold my single axle 6500. When it was loaded with salt it was ok, but coming home empty, wow look out with that plow hanging out front.....


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We have a 5500 with the same problem when its empty. We had an older 6500 with a 10' straight, so we know what to expect. We can't use chains here in MI. Not sure about cables, never, ever seen anyone use them around here.


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

That is awesome. Whenever you get some snow you should take a few videos of that beast in action


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a BEAST!!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice truck. What motor is in it?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That is a sweet rig!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking set up, all we need is snow.


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

thats awesome !!!



absolutely;1888350 said:


> Just put this truck together. They just said warmer than average December, lets hope they are wrong.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice looking rig!!


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

looks good


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice setup


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Little bad black*

Here is our baby plow and salter


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Medium bad black*

Something in the middle


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Baby dump*

4x4 duramax


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

They all look dope, how many trucks do you guys run?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Something yellow*

Ls180 with 9' snow wolf plow. Before fresh paint and snow tires


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

After paint


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Snow tires


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1891395 said:


> They all look dope, how many trucks do you guys run?


We have 8 trucks, 1 skid, 2 subs. Usually 14-15 guys a storm


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

gallihersnow;1888686 said:


> Nice truck. What motor is in it?


It has a Cat with an Allison. Not sure of the exact model #


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Gmc 5500*

Another medium


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

1997 Chevy hd


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

95 turbo diesel


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

98 International


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

93 ext cab long box


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

2000 Powerstroke


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

1999 Powerstroke. Sold to Mark O


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Former*

2004 crew. 200,000 time of pic


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I like the all black uniform look. Nice rigs!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice looking Chevy's. Your 6500 should have a C7 CAT.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Couple pics of the big dog playing around. Truck pushes awesome and turns better than my pickup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never saw this thread, before.

Beautiful fleet Josh!



absolutely;1891458 said:


> 1999 Powerstroke. Sold to Mark O


And I thank you, I love that truck, even if does look totally different now. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely;1888598 said:


> We have a 5500 with the same problem when its empty. We had an older 6500 with a 10' straight, so we know what to expect. We can't use chains here in MI. Not sure about cables, never, ever seen anyone use them around here.


Chains are legal in MI. Studs are not.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks good, what size spreader ? Hows the spreader treating u? likes/dislikes?


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice fleet, love the blacked out look and always love the Chevy/ Boss combo! And those Kodiacs sure do turn great!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1949609 said:


> Never saw this thread, before.
> 
> Beautiful fleet Josh!
> 
> And I thank you, I love that truck, even if does look totally different now. Thumbs Up


Thank You!

Let's see a pic of her!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Showmestaterida;1949679 said:


> Looks good, what size spreader ? Hows the spreader treating u? likes/dislikes?


It is a 6 yard spreader. Was planning on a 4 yarder but found a good deal on this used. It works pretty good, pain in the butt loading with our tractor, had to build a ramp.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet Trucks.... Love the DXT I want one bad...


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your color matched fleet is awesome!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ditto what others have said.Thumbs Up


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Finally got a new one for myself.*

Pretty sure it isn't going to snow after getting a new truck this summer and now the plow.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Salt Sprayer*

1000 gallon unit we built last year with help from PlowSite.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Not Black*

New Bobcat and Metal Pless


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

absolutely;1891436 said:


> 1997 Chevy hd


Love this rig!


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

absolutely;2076721 said:


> 1000 gallon unit we built last year with help from PlowSite.


Now that is a serious sprayer! You've got some sweet trucks


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Is your new skid a T650? I like the snow track's on it - ready to push some snow!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good looking stuff.

I ran black trucks for a while, man did they suck to keep clean, but when they are clean... damn they look good.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

DieselSlug;2076726 said:


> Love this rig!


First real work truck I bought new. I'm pretty sure I payed for it 3 times with repairs and repaint


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Philbilly2;2076884 said:


> Good looking stuff.
> 
> I ran black trucks for a while, man did they suck to keep clean, but when they are clean... damn they look good.


I got hooked when I was 18. Never looked back. I buy a lot of wax and car washes


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

scott3430;2076868 said:


> Is your new skid a T650? I like the snow track's on it - ready to push some snow!


T590 2 speed


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

LogansLawnCare;2076769 said:


> Now that is a serious sprayer! You've got some sweet trucks


Thanks. I can empty that truck in aboot 10-12 minutes if I want. I take pride in our rigs.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Video of the Bobcat and Metal PLess


----------

